# can anyone recommend a good non stick frying pan



## Carina1962 (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to get a new one but it has to be a good non stick one, any recommendations?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmm, not really, I use my gran's old cast iron jobby which works beautifully provided it's treated with respect.


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8616283/Trail/searchtext>NON+STICK+FRYING+PAN.htm


Argos do a good range of tefal ones carina this one I put on here is just an example


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 1, 2012)

Depends what you are going to use it for!
If you are going to be frying things like meat then plan on destroying the pan before too long.
We have used a Tefal Optimal for a few years now but it is only for cooking mushrooms, tomatoes so doesn't get very hot.
If you are going to cook eggs, fried on omelette then don't use that pan for anything else, then it will last.
I have black iron pans for cooking things like salmon, steak etc as thay can go straight into an oven without any worries and like a steel wok when they are tempered they are non-stick.

I have a couple of Pyrex non-stick pans which are super but very hard to find.  I also have a 30cm Stellar non-stick which is good.

If you don't get them too hot, just get a cheap Tefal (look for half price offers).


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 1, 2012)

Forgot to say, most of my Hobs are Induction so most Tefal pans won't work as they are aluminium.  The 20cm Stellar I found at ?27 from Amazon but they have the thick hot forged bases so they don't get damaged by heat quite so quickly.

If you want a cheap pan Ikea has a 24cm STEKA pan for ?1.49 in store.!


----------



## Casper (Apr 1, 2012)

Try Lakeland, my parents got a large non stick frying pan that they are still talking about


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

This site IS an education !!


----------



## David H (Apr 2, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> We have used a Tefal Optimal for a few years now but it is only for cooking mushrooms, tomatoes so doesn't get very hot.
> If you are going to cook eggs, fried on omelette then don't use that pan for anything else, then it will last.
> I have black iron pans for cooking things like salmon, steak etc as thay can go straight into an oven without any worries and like a steel wok when they are tempered they are non-stick.
> 
> If you don't get them too hot, just get a cheap Tefal (look for half price offers).



Aldi recently had different coloured pans great for knowning which pan is for what.

Their pans are always good value for money.

I have a copper based pan for high heat, a Tefal red spot for general use and another for pancakes or omlettes.

People make the mistake of washing the cooking surface of a pan in dishwasher or sink, any chef will tell you only use kitchen roll to clean the cooking surface.

On the rare occasion you need to wash out a pan (burnt on) use a bit of washing up liquid (a drop) and some water and allow to simmer until burnt on goo has loosened, rinse with clear water and dry with kitchen roll.

Season pan before using again, just barely cover the base with oil and place on the lowest heat for about 30 mins then wipe out seasoning oil with a kitchen roll and you're good to go again.

My non stick pan after 4 yrs has the surface intact no abrasion or scratch marks.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 2, 2012)

My personal preferance is Tefal, but there are lots of good pans out there. Explore sites like Amazon and Argos, and if you know a good cookware site try that as well. Prices do vary quite a bit.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 2, 2012)

i have tefal and one large and one small... only really fry few bits now and then but have done more in the past and i couldn't recommend these highly enough..... my other preference is a stainless frying pan which can be scoured if you burn stuff onto it!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 2, 2012)

David H said:


> People make the mistake of washing the cooking surface of a pan in dishwasher or sink, any chef will tell you only use kitchen roll to clean the cooking surface.
> 
> On the rare occasion you need to wash out a pan (burnt on) use a bit of washing up liquid (a drop) and some water and allow to simmer until burnt on goo has loosened, rinse with clear water and dry with kitchen roll.
> 
> Season pan before using again, just barely cover the base with oil and place on the lowest heat for about 30 mins then wipe out seasoning oil with a kitchen roll and you're good to go again.



I never knew that! Think I may invest in a new one and treat it with a little more respect!


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I found a frying pan in Asda made by Scoville and called the Neverstick.  It has a surface that feels like sandpaper, but reckons that it is 5 times stronger than normal non-stick (I have thrown all my JML ceramic pans to the Thrift shop).  From my little use so far, I would say it is fantastic.  Fried four eggs at the same time with no oil at all and they came out still runny and the pan only needed a wipe.  I notice that Argos and Amazon sell a pan set of the same finish, but I have too many pans already so I am not allowed to buy a set.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2017)

I use a Lakeland nonstick frying pan that has been in use almost daily for 5 years. Works with induction, too,


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm sick of pans that haven't been cheap, warping on their bottoms.  Makes me think might as well buy cheap - and keep replacing the ruddy things as a matter of course! (which goes absolutely against the grain with moi)


----------

